# Interesting Fender.



## Gimli8 (Dec 20, 2019)

FENDER Custom Shop Merle Haggard Tuff Dog Tele | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji


1 Rare & Collectible MERLE HAGGARD TUFF DOG TELE . CUSTOM SHOP SPECIAL ORDER BUILT FOR ME 07/02/08 , 14 years old , S/N SZ5053097 . Condition of guitar , case , pick guard , neck , back , strap ,frets & fretboard PERFECT AS NEW 10 / 10 because it is . ALWAYS STORED IN IT'S CASE AND IT NEVER LEFT...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## chickenpicken84 (Jan 29, 2021)

hot damn that's a beauty


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Always liked these ones. And Merle actually played them.


----------

